# CIS rework suggestions????



## doopsx3 (Jan 13, 2016)

So I bought an extra fuel distributor and WUR for my 87 Cabriolet and I plan on giving a Salvox reseal kit a try on both. My question is, after I carefully take apart and label where everything goes on the fuel distributor, what do I soak it in? Is Gunk carb dip ok? Can i run it thru my ultra sonic cleaning machine and if so, what type of solution should be used? Any info from experienced CIS peeps will be greatly appreciated...:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Even the most experienced CIS techs have not gutted a fuel distributor. 

There was a time that carb cleaner cleaned everything and would take the skin off your arm. Not anymore. I would today's cleaner would be fine. Whatever you use, make certain it's good for the metals that you are putting in there. 

As for an ultra sonic cleaner, I think that would be idea. Costco sells a product that is kinda greenish that is in a plastic jug. It's a degreaser that is in the home cleaning products area. It works great. Oil Eater does a good job too. I would use that too. Obviously you do not want the items to rust so a bath in mineral spirits would be ideal.

Whatever you decide, let us know. I have a Volvo turbo fuel distributor that is waiting for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## doopsx3 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've used pine sol before and that cleaned kinda good in the ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## doopsx3 (Jan 13, 2016)

as far as experience goes, Ive rebuilt many carbs but never CIS (hence why I trying my luck on a spare distributor) but the Salvox site states their repair kit is easy to do but that is probably just a selling point....my car runs fair but can be temperamental at times and the distributor is the only thing I have yet to touch...car had sat for 10 years so there could be issues inside making it perform not so well from time to time...IDK...I will post what I find after I clean and re-seal my spare distributor


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm intrigued. Would like to so what you do and how you go about things.

My 88 CIS runs ok, unless its cold, but I don't plan on driving it in the winter much, so I don't mind letting it warm up the few times it will be running out. Only work I've done to the fuel distributor is make sure that the flap moves. If this fuel system ever starts giving me real problems, that will likely be around the time I start really researching swaps... as it stands, my buddy has a well kept and slightly worked 2.0 manual out of a 99.5 Golf that he'd like to sell.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

CIS is a bullet proof system that if it has problems it's usually caused by the person under the hood or bad gas.

Cold running issues are usually solved by the warm up regulator and diagnosed with a fuel pressure gauge. I certainly would not jump into the fuel distributor for that symptom.


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have no intention on ripping apart the distributor. Picking up a fuel pressure gauge this weekend to do some real testing next week.


----------



## N1ch (Dec 6, 2004)

You might be off trying to clean it the injectors first.


----------

